# Harley davdson womans bike found today



## redline1968 (Jul 18, 2021)

I saw this in a pile of bikes I waited all day yesterday and they weren't for sale then today they weren't for sale and I was talking to the owner of the auction place and he said what bikes was I looking for and I said I was interested in two bikes so he said pull them out and I'll throw them up for auction and I got them a early Harley girls and a orig pain
























t Dayton motor bike..


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 19, 2021)

Wow!!!!  Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## MEW1359 (Jul 19, 2021)

Outstanding! Being a Dayton Davis bike owner myself, me likey.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 19, 2021)

Very Nice Score !   Persistence paid off !  😁


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks.. i thought for sure it wasnt going up till later.. nobody noticed it.. it was laying down under 5 other bikes...funny how thing work out..


----------



## BigE (Jul 20, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> I saw this in a pile of bikes I waited all day yesterday and they weren't for sale then today they weren't for sale and I was talking to the owner of the auction place and he said what bikes was I looking for and I said I was interested in two bikes so he said pull them out and I'll throw them up for auction and I got them a early Harley girls and a orig painView attachment 1448463
> 
> View attachment 1448464
> 
> ...



Congratulations 🇺🇸👍


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks.  I almost lost them ..he decited not to sell the bikes at a later date...


BigE said:


> Congratulations 🇺🇸👍


----------



## brenluvs2 (Jul 25, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Very Nice Score !   Persistence paid off !  😁



Hi Curtis, This is Brenda. It's nice to see you're still passionate about Bikes.


----------

